# Does your pup/dog "sigh"?



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

I have noticed this behavior in my 26 week old pup lately and thought it was very funny. While in his crate or playing with his toys after his meal, he suddenly lets out this big sigh like "oh boy! however will I handle all this responsibility". I'm not sure why he does it and wondered if anyone else has seen this in their pups/dogs.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sighing is an expression of the liver, groaning an expression of the kidneys....


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

umm, are you saying it's something I should be worried about???


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Just as I clicked on this topic to read it, Risa sighed. No joke.









I've heard that dogs sigh when they are content and relaxed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax always sighs but I think it's a 'when is that blonde going to throw the frisbee' kind of sigh...


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

haha! OK Thank God we haven't gotten to that point yet or maybe we have and I just haven't heard it during all my excited calling and waving to bring back the ball







Now that you mention it, he does sometimes give me a look that says - yea yea, I'm bringing the ball over....what's the hurry


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark sighs when he is bored.

If I am ignoring him for some reason (such as doing homework, the dishes, etc.) he will lay down and pout. Then the sighing comes.. haha.. 

Or when he is relaxing next to me, but it's more of a grunt/sigh.. 

He's very vocal.. although he's not a barker, more of a whiner/sigher/grunter.. haha..


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

lol Kaia does this at the funniest times! I know that it is probably a coincidence when it happens but she seems to do it when Dh and I have had to get on to her about something lol she seems to be saying whatever!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Hugo-liciousumm, are you saying it's something I should be worried about???


If it appears inappropriate or excessive, I would look into acupuncture. GSDs run hot, many are "fire dogs", which stems from an imbalance of the liver, in terms of Traditional Chinese Medicine. The frequency of pannus of the cornea is an example of this breed imbalance.

I think a lot of dogs casually sigh though, and that's not a concern.!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

haha yes, Baya sighs whenever we we want her to work on her commands, she gives you the "I would rather play" look, listens to the command, sighs, does the command gives me a "nothing new" look and then waits for the next command lol Its quite funny and it makes her personality all the more interesting.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Big time!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Both of mine sigh when they are relaxing. I hear them do it daily, and I know they both do it, but I could never tell which one it is if I am not looking or know which dog is laying closer to me. I can't tell much difference in their voices unless they are barking frantically at something out in the yard.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Stark sighs when he is bored.
> 
> If I am ignoring him for some reason (such as doing homework, the dishes, etc.) he will lay down and pout. Then the sighing comes.. haha..
> 
> ...


Oh man. Totally sound like Dakota. He is so whiny! and I swear you would think we work him to death with the amount of groans every time he lays down. And he whines for everything...pay attention to me, I wanna go play with Pippin, why isn't my food ready... you're late..., Why cant I come in the bathroom too? Dads outside, I wanna go outside, can't we just got out and take a peek? the list goes on and on.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG Brady does it too! I love it
he'll get into bed with us and after a few minutes 
let out this sigh and fall asleep and It makes me happy and i doze with him


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTSighing is an expression of the liver, groaning an expression of the kidneys....


What about "Merring"? My girls don't groan, necessarily, but they mer when they are going to sleep. I always think of it as quiet speak. Not a growl, but not quite a moan either.
They don't do it all of the time, only when they are quiet in their mind and body.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My Golden always sighed when she was relaxed/content-- she sighed a lot!
I don't think Bianca does very often.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. Yes.
Kaper sighs, groans, moans, growls (not aggressive), whines and any combination of those all the time. He is a riot and very vocal. 
My favorite is when it is coming close to suppertime, he does a sigh/growl during every commercial break we don't get up and feed him. 


My Lab has picked it up from him, but not to the same extent.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog sighs. when he yawns he makes this throaty sound
at the end.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso often sighs...usually it seems to be some sort of expression, he has a different sigh when he is relaxed than when he is "harummphiing" when he is not getting attention or when he is fed up! lol, Allie never sighs, she is just a happy content girlie! Kelso on the other hand always has an opinion..... and that often seems to manifest itself in a sigh


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I read that they sigh when very content.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Tuki sighs, when she's about to settle in to relax. It's kind of got a groan to it, and I actually asked my vet. He said some dogs anatomies just lend themselves to those noises sometimes. Which I still find hard to believe, but there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with her, so maybe it is just the way she is.

When she's yawning after a long sleep, she makes an adorable coo sound, that NEVER occurs when I have a video camera rolling. One day I will catch it on video..


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

ALL THE TIME!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna/Dunc usually sigh as they go to sleep...like a "ugh, life is so rough..must rest!"


----------



## Hugo-licious (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine
> Oh man. Totally sound like Dakota. He is so whiny! and I swear you would think we work him to death with the amount of groans every time he lays down. And he whines for everything...pay attention to me, I wanna go play with Pippin, why isn't my food ready... you're late..., Why cant I come in the bathroom too? Dads outside, I wanna go outside, can't we just got out and take a peek? the list goes on and on.


OK this is funny because Hugo groans when I make him stay before his meals. Its more like "just let me have it already - didn't we do enough stays already" it is hilarious. As for the sighs, boy am I glad my guy is not the only sigher...you all have some of the funniest stories about it too! DH thinks Hugo's crate sighs are boredom...I just think they're all - Boy! I have so much weight on my shoulders kinda sigh


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey sighs too and nearly every time she lays down she lets out this huuugggee groan. She's always done it, it's so funny.


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

Riot makes noises all the time. He is super vocal. He sighs when he is content and falling asleep or getting settled. He also sighs when he is in trouble and is pouting. He groans LOUD when he is sleeping and he changes positions. He also does a hilarious groan if you squeeze him while he is sleeping. It always cracks us up so of course he gets lots of hugs during naptime.


----------



## KJandBravo (Mar 5, 2007)

LOL. Mine sighs most often when he's fed up of being told that it's too early for his food. When he figures out that slapping me with his paw isn't going to get him anywhere, he goes to his bed and pouts with a very vocal "hrrrrrrmph." 

He'll sigh when he's content, though, too... like when he's being brushed.


----------



## Jinx913 (May 6, 2009)

We call it huffing... the funny thing is I've always been a big huffer even before the pup and now everytime she does it and my GF is around I get the "She is so your dog."


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTSighing is an expression of the liver, groaning an expression of the kidneys....


What about a "harump"? Balto does that when he doesn't want to play my game. Especially, the kissy game.

LOL! I see I didn't read far enough ahead.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie sighs a ton! I always thought it meant she was disgruntled! LOL


----------

